# RSPCA to investigate Freedom foods



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Not sure of the full details but will try to find links - 

Channel 5 news have just announced that RSPCA shall investigate ALL farms on thier Freedom Foods campaign after Channel 5's undercover teams filmed and broadcast 2 farms with chikcens in appalling conditions.

Shame M&S and Sainsbury's have announced all over the telly that they use the said foods!!!!

RSPCA don't follow thier own supposed standards of farming within thier FF farms and the conditions would make you sick!

Anyone find any good links about it


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

The RSPCA have been aware of failings in the 'freedom food' farms for years now and chosen to ignore it.Of course once ALF make it public by showing footage, they can act all surprised and state that they will be takign action. Hypocrites!:bash:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Tell me about it - Alistair McGowan has an interview on YouTube with the "cheif general" at the time of the RSPCA talking about FF and it was the biggest load of bulls**t I have ever heard!!

How they can even attempt to justify the conditions is totally beyond all comprehension!


----------

